# HD on FTA?



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Are there any real HD channels on FTA worth watching? I see the list but I have no idea what some of the channels are.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

just tune to each, watch and make your mind


----------



## puremagix (Jan 11, 2020)

mini1 said:


> Are there any real HD channels on FTA worth watching? I see the list but I have no idea what some of the channels are.


Lots of them and even some Ultra HD channels, but that takes a UHD receiver. Grit, Laff, MeTV, BUZZR, Bounce and several others are HD channels. Visit this website to get a full list www.sathint.com Make sure you're looking at the Free to Air list.


----------

